
Cpp-Taskflow: A New Task-Based Parallel Programming Library Using Modern C++ - twhuang
https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow
======
twhuang
We are happy to announce Cpp-Taskflow 2.0 - a new major release to help you
quickly build large-scale parallel task graphs. With this version, you can
enable both static and dynamic tasking in just a few minutes. Visit our GitHub
([https://github.com/cpp-taskflow/cpp-taskflow](https://github.com/cpp-
taskflow/cpp-taskflow)) to learn more.

"Cpp-Taskflow has a very simple and elegant tasking interface. The performance
also scales very well..." taskflow user quote

------
DerDangDerDang
This looks fantastic. Anyone tried it on aarch64?

~~~
twhuang
Thanks. It works on that platform as long as you have g++7.2.

